# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  مقطع مؤثر للشيخ محمود المصري عن رجل كان يشاهد فيلم اباحي عندما دخلت عليه ابنته

## doctor rady

مؤثر جدا قصه يحكيها الشيخ محمود المصري عن رجل كان يشاهد فيلم اباحي عندما دخلت عليه ابنته وهو يشاهد هذا الفيلم لن تكف عن البكاء طوال المقطع اللهم ارزقنا خشيتك 

تحميل

----------


## N_tarawneh

الله يسامح هالرجل ...!!!

على الاقل بما إنه حاب يتفرج على فلم ضروري يعني يخلي الباب فاتح ...!!!

 كان سكر الباب على حاله وتفرج على راحته أفضل ما تدخل عليه بنته وتشوف إلي شافته ((إذا بُليتهم فأستتروا)) ...

يا لطيف هالرجل شو دب وما بفهم ، يعني كل الشغلة لو سكر الباب على حاله كان ما صار من ورا فتحت هالباب قصة أصبحت تحكي على المنابر وتلاك تحت بند عبره في أفواه أصحاب العمائم ...!!!

----------


## doctor rady

جزاك الله خيرا .. اتمنى منك الاستماع اليه والقصه للعبره وهي حقيقه

----------


## خــديجه

جزاك الله خير عنا

----------

